# Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?



## Honeyball (11. August 2008)

So, hier der Thread für die Zukunft unserer Kuttertour, insbesondere 2009

Schon während der Tour am Samstag wurde ja intensivst diskutiert, was man nächstes Mal machen könnte. Im Moment sehe ich da zwei verschiedene Richtungen.
Zum einen favorisieren alle für Schleswig-Holsteins Küste entweder die Blauort oder die Forelle, zum anderen kam die Idee auf, mal das Bundesland zu wechseln und in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einen Kutter zu chartern.

Aktuell wird ja rund um Rügen offensichtlich sehr gut gefangen.
Für die vielen langjährigen BKT-Teilnehmer aus Schleswig-Holstein und dem Hamburger Raum würde dies aber eine deutlich längere Anreise mit Übernachtung bedeuten. Norge-Klaus hatte dafür schon eine Idee, wo wir vielleicht alle gemeinsam unterkommen könnten.

Ich stelle jetzt hier mal eine Umfrage rein, um den Trend abzuklopfen, extra nicht anonym, damit jeder sehen kann, wer wofür gestimmt hat. Auch wenn wir natürlich grundsätzlich jede Boardie-Meinung gleich gewichten, ist es aber ein ziemliches Argument, wenn durch einen Startortwechsel viele der langjährigen Teilnehmer plötzlich nicht mehr dabei wären. Deshalb nochmal ganz klar: Es geht um den Trend und nicht um die Entscheidung!!!

Und natürlich geht es hier auch um eine intensive Diskussion des Themas


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Ganz klares Votum !!!
Zwei Stimmen für Sassnitz. Liebe Schleswiger- und HH-Fraktion: " Nehmt die längere Anreise in Kauf und ihr fangt auch Fisch!" 

Gruß von
Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Also das finde ich eine prima Idee.
Also wir hier aus Herrhauisen sind alle total begeistert vom Kutter-Cup und auch 2009 auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei. Und wenn wir etwas zur Orga betragen können, dann würden wir das, was für uns machbar ist, gerne mit übernehmen.
Z.B. würden wir die in Frage kommenden Kutter dieses Jahr noch einmal antesten, vielleicht mit noch ein paar andern Boardies zusammen?
So eine Boardie-Kutter-Cup 2009 Testcrew?Dann können wir uns ein Bild machen, Kontakt mit den Skippern aufnehmen und allen anderen hier berichten.
Dann fällt die Entscheidung doch vielleicht etwas leichter.
Welche Kutter in Meckpomm kommen denn in Frage, also wo wird gerade sehr gut gefangen? Da sollten wir mal nachforschen und dann dort mal einen Versuch wagen. 
Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag?
Gruß
Uwe#h


.


----------



## Jan77 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Nachdem ich ja dieses jahr aufgrund von privaten Terminen nicht bei dem Boardi Kutter Cup dabei sein konnte, würde ich nächstes Jahr auch eine längere Anreise in Kauf nehmen. Obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt immer noch die "Forelle" oder "Blauort" bevorzuge.

Aber wenn es geht bin ich dabei, egal ob Meck-Pomm oder Schlaeswig Holstein.


----------



## Die Gummitanke (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Hab denn mal für meine "Stammkutter" Blauort und Forelle gestimmt. Ich weiß warum ich mit denen dauernd fahre !!
Aber, bin auch gerne in "Meck-Pomm" oder weiter östlich dabei, kann man gerne mal ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Auch ich war ja bisher noch nicht dabei, möchte abertrotzdem meine Meinung beitragen. Auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt, welches Vorrecht haben die Teilnehmer aus SH und HH? Alle anderen hatten bisher auch eine weite Anfahrt und müssen übernachten, einigen ist vlt. die Anfahrt nach SH vlt sogar zu viel, um an der BKT teilzunehmen.
Ich bitte aber auch darum, einiges zu prüfen: Auch in MeckPom gibt es einige schwarze Schafe unter den Kutterkapitänen. ( siehe u.a. Dorschpokal) Auch in MeckPom springen die Fische nicht aus dem Wasser oder stürzen sich in selbstmörderischer Absicht in Massen an die Angeln.  Und das Wichtigste: Es gibt nicht sehr viele Kutter, die die Vielzahl an Teilnehmern der BKT aufnehmen können, verteilt sich das auf 2 Kutter, geht viel Flair der BKT verloren.


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Hi Leo,
hmm, da muss ich dir Recht geben, auf 2 Kuttern , das wäre nicht das Wahre.
Mit der Anfahrt für die Teilnehmer aus HH und SH ,das versteh ich nicht, denn andere kommen wohl von weiter her und nehmen sehr viel mehr km in Kauf.
Nur weil das dann quasi nicht mehr vor der Tür liegt, wie bisher und die "Küstenbewohner" dann auch mal etwas weiter fahren müssen, na ja das ist doch kein Grund ,das nicht in Saßnitz auszurichten.#c
Aber was mich mehr interessiert, das ist der Unterschied zwischen der Blauort und der Forelle.
Die kenne ich ja gar nicht.
Welchen Kutter würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken an einem der nächsten WE wieder eine Tour zu unternehmen.
Welchen Kutter sollte ich denn da nehmen?
Ich möchte mir auch ein Bild machen und schauen ,ob es da besser läuft, mit dem Skipper.
Habt ihr Tipps?
Ach ja, und kann mir jemand denn Grund für das Verhalten der "schwarzen Schafe " unter den Skippern nennen?
Hassen die die Angler oder warum machen die das?
Welchen Vorteil haben die davon, wenn sie die Angler leer ausgehen lassen.?
Die Angler sind doch die Kunden, die das Geld bringen.Das ist doch nicht logisch, dies Verhalten.
Der schlechte Ruf geht doch um.
Und sowas bei einer Kuttercup des größten Angler-Forums Deutschlands abzuziehen, das ist doch äußerst unschlau!
Denn daß das eine öffentliche Reaktion darauf geben wird, müsste auch so einem Skipper einleuchten.
Ich versteh den Sinn nicht. Schneller als mit so einer Verarsche wie mit uns am Sa, kann man keinen schlechten Ruf bekommen.
Hat da jemand eine Idee, warum sowas überhaupt gemacht wird?
Gruß
Uwe



Gruß
Uwe#h

Und


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Aber was mich mehr interessiert, das ist der Unterschied zwischen der Blauort und der Forelle.
> Die kenne ich ja gar nicht.
> Welchen Kutter würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken an einem der nächsten WE wieder eine Tour zu unternehmen.
> Welchen Kutter sollte ich denn da nehmen?
> ...




Bei der Blauort und Forelle sind es kleine aber feine Unterschiede am aufbau des Kuttersie Blauort hat hohe Aufbauten und der Bug- und Heckberaich liegen höher als das Mitschiff,kann ein vorteil sein,wenn man weit werfen muß um an den Fisch zu kommen,ist aber bei Wellengang ein Nachteil,denn dann wird man oft sehr durchgeschüttelt,aber der Bugaufbau hat bei Wind und Welle auch seinen Vorteil,denn man findet guten Schutz vor der Welle.

Die Forelle hat da weitaus niedrigere Aufbauten,welche ein besseres Werfen erlauben,allerdings ist sie meiner Meinung nach etwas anfälliger der Welle gegenüber.

Service wird auf beiden Kuttern sehr groß geschrieben und man(ich) fühle mich auf der Blauort wie zuhause.

Ich habe aber trotzdem für die Region Rüten gestimmt,denn wenn ich mit der Forelle oder Blauort fahren möchte,mache ich das einfach,ich fahre ja auch nur eine Stunde nach Laboe.


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

@ all



> welches Vorrecht haben die Teilnehmer aus SH und HH?



keiner hat ein Vorrecht, man muß ja nicht dabei sein.



> Alle anderen hatten bisher auch eine weite Anfahrt und müssen übernachten,


genau das ist der Punkt...
Die weit angereisten, können/müssen irgendwo übernachten und verbinden es doch in den meisten Fällen mit mehrmaligen Angel-, oder   Besichtigungstouren usw.
Wir "Nordlichter" haben da natürlich den Vorteil, das wir nach der Kuttertour nach Hause fahren können..und im eigenen Bett schlafen.
Und ich persönlich möchte das nicht missen...
Meine Stimme geht an...S-H touren


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Also mir wäre auch der weitere Weg nach Rügen angenehm.
Aber ich stimme auch für Schleswig Holstein.
Martin auch.#6
Die Frage ist: Forelle oder Blauort?
Ich habe mir die HP s von beiden Schiffen mal angesehen und mein Favorit ist die Forelle.
Ich werde mir eins der kommenden WEs freischaufeln und dies Schiff einmal antesten, wenn denn ein Platz frei sein sollte.
Vielleicht schiesst sich ja noch jemand an?
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

@Fischkoopp, wer hält dich denn aber zurück, von Saßnitz aus nach Hause zu fahren? Saßnitz- A 20 ca. 1 h, 2 h Autobahn, und du bist zu Hause. ( zügiges Fahren) Und daß du es besser findest, ist klar und verständlich, aber aus Hans- Peters Posting lese ich ja ein wenig heraus, daß doch auch die anderen vlt. auf die armen  SH- ler oder HH- ler Rücksicht nehmen müssen, da diese ihrer "Heimprivilegien" beraubt würden. Einen weiteren Vorteil hätte es auch noch, denn ich wette, ein großer Teil von den Teilnehmern war noch nie auf der meiner Meinung nach schönsten Insel Deutschlands, da schadet das Übernachten auch nicht. Ich würde es euch sogar empfehlen, dann kann man es z.B. mit ner Inselrundfahrt verbinden oder sich sogar noch Kultur mit den Störtebeckerfestspielen antun. Und auf der Hin- oder Rückfahrt vlt. auch noch das neue Ozeaneum in Stralsund besuchen. Und dabei auch noch die Mutti mitnehmen und nicht schön bequem ins vorgewärmte Bettchen krauchen!  Und das ganze WE vlt. mit anderen Boardies, könnte ja gemütlich werden!?


----------



## celler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

hm,mir wäre es egal wie weit ich fahren müsste,es wird zu dieser geschichte keiner gezwungen.
vielleicht könnte man ja auch 2 touren veranstalten.
einmal meck pomm und einmal labeo????


----------



## Franky D (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

mir ist die anreise von 630km eigentlich egal weil sowas wie bei der BKT gibt es niergentwo sonst so tolle leute und ne geile stimmung dafür nehme ich die anreise gerne in kauf egal ob Sh oder MeckPomm ich bin dabei lässt sich auch meistens gut mit nem kleinen urlaub kombinieren


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Hi Franky ! Dreimal Daumen #6#6#6 für diese Aussage.

Würde mal behaupten ,das es sowieso einen "harten Kern" gibt, der schon überwiegend dabei war. Die Aufzählung der Boardies erspare ich mir. Meine Stadtmaus fragt sich jedes Jahr, weshalb sie sich diese To(rto)ur antut ? Weil es einfach tolle Leute sind, die ihre Nase in den Ostseewind halten und auch noch ohne ergiebige Fischausbeute bester Laune sind ! 

@Leo_Afrika, komm einfach mal mit zur Tour und dann darfst Du auch mitreden. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber einfach auch mal Klappe halten und nicht bei jedem Thema mitlabern. 

Was auf Rügen abgeht, kann ich aus pers. Erfahrung ziemlich genau beurteilen. Die Kutter sind nur unwesentlich kleiner, fahren dafür aber nur mit 16- 18 Anglern. Etwas teurer als westl. Ostsee, aber wenn das Wetter paßt, ist Fisch in ausreichenden Mengen garantiert.

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Moin 
ich bevorzuge auch die Kieler Kutter, hab prinzipiel auch nichts gegen östlichere Abfahrtsorte, aber der ABDorschpokal in Rostock hat mir direkt so einen Dämpfer verpasst #d Stimmung paßte, aber der Kutter war Abwrack würdig  naja gerade Blauort und Forelle sind (da Stammkutter) natürlich immer erste Wahl #6

Was vlt. auch noch Reizvoll wäre MS Eltra #c Wismar ist ja schön mittig, eher östl. für alle was dabei


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

@norge_klaus
weißt du, warum ich hier schreibe? weil ich nächstes jahr evtl. teilnehmen möchte. und insofern kann ich mich hier ja wohl auch äußern! und wenn du mir hier den mund verbieten willst, kommen wir ganz schnell zum selben thema wie schon bei der vorbereitung, mit feststehenden teilnehmern und nachrückerliste, mit möchtegern-elitären usw. vlt. hälst du dann ja auch mal die klappe, wenn du dir derartige gedanken mal machen würdest. und bisher habe ich hier nichts geschrieben, wofür ich meine klappe halten müßte.
@chris
auf der ms eltra fand der 1. dorschpokal statt, die ms eltra sollte auch beim 2. mit dabei sein und zwar von rostock aus. vielen wurde abgesagt, weil das schiff ausfiel. insofern gabs da auch schon probleme, zumal die eltra auch öfter mal lieber die offshoreparks beliefert als die angler zu fahren. und verhalten des käptens war in bezug auf fischsuche und drifverhalten auch nicht das beste.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Im Osten der Dorschpokal... im Westen die BKT. Wo ist das Problem?? :m
Und wer will, der nimmt an beiden Veranstaltungen Teil. Oder bezahlt beide und fährt trotzdem nicht mit (wie ich Trottel).


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

der dorschpokal ist nicht nur für boardies und wird in zukunft auch wohl nicht mehr vom kutter aus stattfinden nach dem, was beim 2. pokal durch ein schwarzes schaf der kapitäne veranstaltet wurde.


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Hi Leo_Afrika,

PN kommt noch heute Abend. |wavey:

Neue Teilnehmer sind immer gern willkommen, da wir in diesem Jahr eher Probleme hatten die Tour zu füllen, verstehe ich die Reaktion in Sachen "elitäre" Tour überhaupt nicht.   

Mal schön entspannen und für MecPomm voten !!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Freelander (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Hi,
Eine Frage braucht man in Meck-Pomm nicht eine extra Fangberechtigung und was kostet die?
Das wären dann ja noch zusätzliche Kosten,die man in SH nicht hätte.|kopfkrat

Ansonnsten kann ich dem als Schlewig Holsteiner zustimmen,das Rügen ne schöne Insel ist,hab da selbst schon mal Urlaub gemacht,aber leider keine Angel dabei gehabt,was mir bestimmt nicht wieder passiert.
:g

Vlt.schaffe ich es ja endlich nächstes mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

hmm, ich kann mir zwar kein urteil über den kapitän der langeland leisten,aber wundern tut es mich schon,wenn andy der skipper war

  ich war  meist   mit der blauort los und zufrieden.
was mich hier sehr wundert, das hier werbung für die ms forelle gemacht wird.
dieses schiff ,ist genau dieses, wo ihr im februar und märz pöbelt.
es fährt genau zu dieser zeit gezielt auf laichdorsch!
habt ihr das etwa vergessen,oder wollt ihr das verdrängen????

die blauort hingegen ist ein sauberes schiff, freundliche crew,saubere toiletten und eigentlich fängt man dort auch.
ich würde an eurer stelle mit der blauort fahren

zu den kuttern in Mc pomm kann ich nix sagen.



gruß
stefan


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @norge_klaus
> weißt du, warum ich hier schreibe? weil ich nächstes jahr evtl. teilnehmen möchte. und insofern kann ich mich hier ja wohl auch äußern! und wenn du mir hier den mund verbieten willst, kommen wir ganz schnell zum selben thema wie schon bei der vorbereitung, mit feststehenden teilnehmern und nachrückerliste, mit möchtegern-elitären usw. vlt. hälst du dann ja auch mal die klappe, wenn du dir derartige gedanken mal machen würdest. und bisher habe ich hier nichts geschrieben, wofür ich meine klappe halten müßte.
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Hi leopard_afrika,

wollte eigentlich eine PN versenden, nachdem ich aber Deinen Beitrag nochmals intensiv gelesen habe, wird meine Reaktion doch nicht außerhalb des Threads stattfinden. Ganz bewußt !

Du unterstellst, das die BKT auf irgendwelchen Kuttern in Ostdeutschland stattfindet. :g:g :g

Falsch !!! ICH HABE AUSDRÜCKLICHE EMPFEHLUNGEN für Sassnitz AUSGESPROCHEN !

Ich schlage grundsätzlich Sassnitz auf Rügen vor, da ich einige Kutter aus bester und eigener Erfahrung kenne. Die stehen der Forelle, bis auf das Essen in nix nach.

Vor allem sind die Kapitäne allzeit bemüht und das nicht im Sinne einer Beurteilung, sondern echt !

Von Klappe halten habe ich nicht gesprochen, nur wenn man nix positives außer Bedenken und Nörgelei beizutragen hat, dann zitiere ich Dich gern: Zitat von Leopard_Afrika "Klappe halten!"

Ich krieg gerade Kreislauf !   

Gruß Klaus


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Konnte dieses Jahr nicht, da ich Anfang Septmber nach Norwegen fahre und deshalb zur Meldezeit damit rechnen mußte, die freien Tage dafür an den WE erarbeiten zu müssen.
Ich habe schon für Rügen gevotet, aber ich weiß eben nicht, ob die Kutter in Saßnitz eben aus amtlich vorgegebenen Gründen nicht mit mehr Leuten fahren und wenn das so wäre, wären sie für mich "kleiner" und damit evtl. nicht ausreichend.
Das mit dem elitär deshalb, weil du als schon Mitgefahrener mir das Klappehalten empfohlen hast und das finde ich genauso anmassend wie das schreiben von Schonmitgefahrenen in eine Gesetztliste und das Einschreiben von Frühmeldern in eine Nachrückerliste. ( Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst! ) Wenn von Anfang an klar ist, daß man nur Nachrücker ist, hat man auch keine Lust, sich überhaupt zu melden. So ging es mir z.B. im vorigen Jahr, da standen schon 10-12 Mann in der Nachrückerliste, obwohl die "Alte Herren- Liste" noch gar nicht voll war. Da sah ich keine Chance auf Teilnahme und hab mich deshalb nicht gemeldet!!! Das ist aber meine Meinung und du mußt sie nicht teilen.
Ich weiß auch nicht, wo ich unterstellen soll, daß die BKT auf "Ostkuttern" stattfindet!? Ich kenne nur nicht viele Kutter, die groß genug dafür sind, da eben die gleichgroßen Kutter in Saßnitz trotzdem mit weniger Leuten fahren und das nicht, weil so wenig Leute wollen, hatte selbst schon mehrere Absagen, daß der Kutter voll wäre. Bzw. waren die MS Eltra in Wismar als auch der Kutter beim 2. DP eben voll enttäuschend von der Schiffsführung her. 
Und das soll in keinster Weise eine Kritik an der Orga und ihrem Engagement sein!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

da hat dirk recht


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @chris
> auf der ms eltra fand der 1. dorschpokal statt, die ms eltra sollte auch beim 2. mit dabei sein und zwar von rostock aus. vielen wurde abgesagt, weil das schiff ausfiel. insofern gabs da auch schon probleme, zumal die eltra auch öfter mal lieber die offshoreparks beliefert als die angler zu fahren. und verhalten des käptens war in bezug auf fischsuche und drifverhalten auch nicht das beste.


 


leopard_afrika schrieb:


> der dorschpokal ist nicht nur für boardies und wird in zukunft auch wohl nicht mehr vom kutter aus stattfinden nach dem, was beim 2. pokal durch ein schwarzes schaf der kapitäne veranstaltet wurde.


 

...weiß ich ja alles, war ja nur ein Vorschlag der Dir vlt auch entgegen kommt #c wie die Masse halt ich mich eh an den Kieler Raum...von daher  ...mein Favorit ist und bleibt die *Forelle* :m LD hin oder her :v war ja klar das irgendjmd _das_ wieder ins Spiel bringt #d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

@ MFT


ist nur meine meinung


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

@Uwe_Gerhard, danke für die Unterstützung !|bla:|bla:|bla:

Habt ihr am Samstag Abend noch am Hafen gestanden und dort versucht, ein wenig Fisch zu fangen. Ich bin der Typ, der euch  noch angequatzscht hat. Auf dem Kutter hatte ich leider mit den Bekannten der vergangenen Jahre zu tun ! #6#6#6

Gruß Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Hi Leo,

komme wir gehen mal 'ne Runde Kuscheln ! Für nächstes Jahr einfach anmelden und mitkommen.

Sollte es wirklich Sassnitz werden, dann brauchen wir 2 Kutter.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Mir ist es übrigens vollkommen schnuppe,wo die BKT stattfindet, ich fände es am schönsten auf Rügen und möchte nur meine Bedenken aufzeigen gegen bestimmte Sachen. Was brächte es denn, wenn die meisten Saßnitz möchten ( das Ergebnis sieht ja im Moment anders aus.  ) und es wäre dort gar nicht möglich, so viele Leute auf einen Kutter zu bringen? Oder was brächten Wismar oder Rostock, wenn die dort in Frage kommenden Kutter mit schwarzen Schafen als Kapitäne fahren?


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Jau, mein nächster Törn wird auch mit der Forelle sein, das mit dem LD machen das nicht alle?
Und solange da keine Schonzeit für alle ,auch die Berufsfischer, vom Gesetzgeber ausgesprochen wird , kann man wohl kaum einen Vorwurf an den Käptn machen.
Das kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er da mitfährt, das hat ja nichts mit unserer Kuttertour 2009 zu tun, denn´um die Jahreszeit laichen die Dorsche sicherlich nicht.:m
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> @Uwe_Gerhard, danke für die Unterstützung !|bla:|bla:|bla:
> 
> Habt ihr am Samstag Abend noch am Hafen gestanden und dort versucht, ein wenig Fisch zu fangen. Ich bin der Typ, der euch noch angequatzscht hat. Auf dem Kutter hatte ich leider mit den Bekannten der vergangenen Jahre zu tun ! #6#6#6
> 
> Gruß Klaus


Jau ,das waren wir, wir mussten nochmal die Angel ins Wasser werfen.:m
Ich hatte dich auch noch vom Kutter vage in Erinnerung.
Wir werden aber uns sicherlich nochmal auf dem Kutter treffen,
spätestens beim nächsten BKT.#6
Es waren ja auch eine Menge Leute.
Grúß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Wozu solch eine Diskussion doch gut ist !!!Aus der BKT wird ein kleines Event ! 3 Kutter chartern und einen Modus finden, der den Kapitänen einen gewissen Grundumsatz garantiert, der die Spritkosten abdeckt und den Rest der üblichen Kosten einer Vollcharter wird in einen Pool gepackt.  Der wird nach welchem Modus auch immer, z.B. im Verhältnis der Fänge pro Kutter verteilt.  :vik::vik::vik:  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

........noch was ! Das Boot von meinem Avatar steht nicht zur Verfügung oder wollt ihr MAHI-MAHI fangen ???:q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Ich stell mir das grad mit den zwei Kuttern vor:

Morgens werden die Platznummern gezogen,nur das jetzt die Plätze 1-35(40) auf zwei Kuttern aufgeteilt werden,zum Mittag wird dann längsseits festgemacht und der Platzwechsel findet statt

Da ist das geWUSEL bisher ein Witz gegen.


----------



## Franky D (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin nicht schon wieder mit dem gewusel anfangen davon hatte ich genug


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Wozu solch eine Diskussion doch gut ist !!!Aus der BKT wird ein kleines Event ! 3 Kutter chartern ...
> 
> Gruß Klaus


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes die BKT ist doch schon ein Event #c aber mehr als einen Kutter bekommt man doch garnicht voll, klar sind jetzt alle aufgekratzt und wollen mehr, aber das ist doch Wahnsinn |rolleyes ein Kutter ist für die Orga schon Risiko genug


----------



## Macker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Moin Moin 
Ich habe zwar bis jetzt an keiner Ab Veranstaltung Teilgenommen weil die Kuttertouren meist in den Ferien sind , wo Ich 7 tage wochen habe.
Aber wir Veranstalten jedes Jahr mehrere Schinkenangeln wobei wir bei mehr als 20 Personen sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der MS Nordland aus Strande gemacht haben.
Is Jetzt nur als Alternative zur Sehr guten Blauort und eines anderen Schiffes gedacht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

@ all


> ein Kutter ist für die Orga schon Risiko genug



denke ich auch, alles andere macht nur das Flair kaputt


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Die gute Stimmung und der starke Zusammenhalt ist das einzige Pro der Kuttertour.
Wenn man das jetzt aufteilt geht auch das verloren und die Contras überwiegen.

Die Größenordnung der bisherigen Touren (bei mir 3 Touren) ist genau die 
richtige Mischung aus Vielfalt der Personen und familiärer Atmosphäre. 
(auch wenn es letztes Jahr in T ganz schön kuschelig war  )



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi,
> Eine Frage braucht man in Meck-Pomm nicht eine extra Fangberechtigung und was kostet die?
> Das wären dann ja noch zusätzliche Kosten,die man in SH nicht hätte.|kopfkrat



Jupp, Jahreskarte 20,00 Euro, Monatskarte 10,00 Euro, Tageskarte 5,00 Euro 
plus den mehr oder weniger Aufwand das Teil zu beantragen/besorgen.


----------



## Honeyball (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Ich hab mich aus der Diskussion bisher heraus gehalten, weil ich es ja auch war, der sie erst angestoßen hat.
Deshalb erstmal Folgendes:
Ich finde es total gut, dass hier so intensiv und kontrovers diskutiert wird. Genau das ist das Ziel: Dass jeder seine persönliche Meinung kundtut, auch wenn er dafür Kritiken einstecken muss und dass sich so über kurz oder lang eine mehrheitsfähige Entscheidungsgrundlage rauskristallisiert.
Ich finde es weniger gut, wenn die dieses Jahr fast gänzlich ausgebliebene Laichdorschdiskussion jetzt im Zusammenhang mit einzelnen Kuttern und Kapitänen künstlich wiederbelebt wird. Die Tatsache als solches sollte jedem bekannt sein und er kann es in sein persönliches Votum mit einbeziehen, aber bitte nicht weiter hier ausschlachten.

Da Leo es ja offen angesprochen hat auch noch eine Klarstellung meinerseits: Ich habe den Anreisenachteil für die S-Hler und HHler deshalb erwähnt, weil im Falle eines Sassnitz-Votums vielleicht einige der BKT-Stammbesetzung aus Kostengründen sich zur Absage gezwungen sehen. Wir hatten diese Diskussion im Vorfeld der letzten BKT auch schon, als Franky D erstmal die "Stammteilnehmer" angesprochen hatte, und ich kann Leo's Argumentation dagegen auch nachvollziehen. Jedoch war es grundsätzlich immer so, dass genügend Platz für BKT-Neulinge da war. Selbstverständlich ist jeder, der mit will, herzlich willkommen!!! Trotz und alledem ist die BKT ein Event, auf das sich viele und gerade die Stammteilnehmer intensivst freuen. 'Ne Kuttertour ohne am Vorabend mit Klaus und Cathrin irgendein Restaurant leer gefuttert zu haben, wäre für mich persönlich z.B. schon eine Einschränkung, weil es halt zur Tradition geworden ist, genauso wie dass ich nie mehr als einen maßigen Dorsch raushole...
Ich beteilige mich auch nicht an der Abstimmung. Würden wir mit solchen 35-40 BKT-Verrückten wie sonst immer einen Kutter auf dem Möhnesee chartern und dort loslegen und natürlich wenig bis nix fangen, hätten wir trotzdem einen super-spaßigen Tag gehabt (und selbstredend wäre der Kapitän auch der Hauptschuldige am ausbleibenden Angelerfolg ). Also ob ich nun 50 km fahre, oder 500 nach Laboe oder 660 nach Sassnitz, das ist für mich Jacke wie Hose, ich fahre die Strecke weil ich Euch alle wiedersehen möchte:l und eben 'ne BKT erleben möchte (und weil der Pott endlich mal in den Pott muss!!!)

Es spricht m.E. auch absolut nichts dagegen, mal in einem Jahr zwei BKTs auszutragen, eine Rügen-BKT *und* eine Förde-BKT, oder einfach mal (siehe Vorschlag von Uwe_Gerhardt) ein oder mehrere gemeinsame Kuttertestangeln durchzuführen. 
Liegt ja schließlich ganz allein an uns allen, das, was wir wollen auch in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp, Jahreskarte 20,00 Euro, Monatskarte 10,00 Euro, Tageskarte 5,00 Euro
> plus den mehr oder weniger Aufwand das Teil zu beantragen/besorgen.


 

Das schießt den Osten imo komplett aus dem Rennen, nicht wegen der Gebühr, aber wegen des Ärgers den zu besorgen #c

..dat lohnt wenn man abends noch in die Brandung will, oder eh noch ne Woche Urlaub in der Gegend hat, aber für eine Kuttertour #d


----------



## loki73 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

hallo

also ich hab für die schlesw. kutter gestimmt, da es für mich einfach näher dran ist.

diesmal hatte ich leider keine zeit mitzufahren aber im nächsten jahr möchte ich gern dabei sein.



@MFT-Chris
ich glaub nicht das man die kutterflotte ausm " osten " abschreiben sollte.
schau mal hier nach, es geht auch unbürokratisch wenn man will.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69329


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*



loki73 schrieb:


> @MFT-Chris
> ich glaub nicht das man die kutterflotte ausm " osten " abschreiben sollte.
> schau mal hier nach, es geht auch unbürokratisch wenn man will.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69329


 
..denn kannte ich nicht #6 ...dat war auch nur auf was eintägiges bezogen


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Hab ja geschrieben mehr oder weniger Aufwand. 
Die online Geschichte klappt super (aus eigener Erfahung) 
aber es ist trotzdem mehr Aufwand kostet halt auch 10 Mark äh 5 Euro


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Moin allerseits,
Ich habe für Rügen gestimmt weil man dort große Muscheln fangen soll !
Ne war nur Spaß, ich hoffe beim nächsten mal auf mehr Fisch.
Ich probiere immer gerne neue Kutter aus, damit ich aus eigener Erfahrung Kutter und Fanggebiet beurteilen kann.
Da ich in Schleswig Holstein schon mit viele Kutter unterwegs war, habe ich für Rügen gestimmt.
Wobei Meck-Pom für mich auch neu und interessant wär.


----------



## Ines (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Moin, ich wäre fürs nächste Mal - aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen  - auch wieder für eine SH-Tour, würde dann aber gerne mal die Blauort antesten. Begründung: siehe oben, Dirks Bericht.

Ines


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Ich bin natürlich für die Schleswig Holsteiner Kudder!:m
Ganz klar auch aus Gründen des "Einfacherhinkommens"...|rolleyes

Allerdings bin ich mit dem Kutter auch noch nicht so richtig schlüssig.
Klar, von anglerischer Sicht her (man will ja viiiiiieel fangen), würde ich auch für die Forelle stimmen...
Da hats der Berhard wohl gut drauf! Auch Essen und Werfen ist von dem Schiff sehr gut, wie schon oft gehört!

Doch sind zwei Dinge da total unschön. Einmal die Sache mit dem Abdrängen der Langeland auf der Kuttertour und dann die Sache im Frühjahr.
Allein deshalb haben wir (Liz & ich) den Kutter bisher gemieden.

Deshalb werde ich wenn es um ein Stechen zwischen Forelle und Blauort kommt, wahrscheinlich auch meine Stimme Letzterer geben!


----------



## pitus02 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Moin Moin !!

Ich glaube ich bring die Umfrage mal wieder nach oben


----------



## norge_klaus (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Mache ich auch mal ! Als bekennender Rügen - Fan hätte ich mal noch den Vorschlag: " Warum nicht mal eine Tour (neben der BKT) organisieren, für alle Pilkfreunde die mal Rügen kennenlernen wollen." Interesse ??? 

Für die Orga stehe ich zur Verfügung !

Gruß * Skit Fiske

Norge_Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

@Ralle, würde mich freuen, wenn ihr als Mod's das Thema oben festtackern würdet.

Gruß #h#h#h

Klaus


----------



## Franky D (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> @Ralle, würde mich freuen, wenn ihr als Mod's das Thema oben festtackern würdet.
> 
> Gruß #h#h#h
> 
> Klaus


 

ja das wär nichts chlecht wenn man da soben festtackern könnte


----------



## Die Gummitanke (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Hi Norge Klaus,
ne kleine Tour auf Rügen, sehr interressant.
Wenns zeitlich paßt bin ich gerne dabei.
Mach vielleicht mal nen Vorschlag ???

Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## pitus02 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

Also da es ja so aussieht das die Mehrheit in Schleswig Holstein bleiben möchte, würde ich mich auch über eine kleine Tour auf Rügen freuen #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Mache ich auch mal ! Als bekennender Rügen - Fan hätte ich mal noch den Vorschlag: " Warum nicht mal eine Tour (neben der BKT) organisieren, für alle Pilkfreunde die mal Rügen kennenlernen wollen." Interesse ???
> 
> Für die Orga stehe ich zur Verfügung !
> 
> ...


 Moin Moin klaus#h
Na dann mach ma hin mit ner Rügentour:q
Hatten wir ja auch schonmal drüber geschnackt.
Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei wenn der Termin passt!!
Da ja die Rügener Kutter eh ne sehr begrenzte Platzzahl haben und hier ja doch einige für den Osten gestimmt haben,würde sich da bestimmt ne kleine aber feine AB Crew finden lassen....
Vielleicht solltest dazu einfach mal nen eigenen Fred starten "Orga-Klaus"#h:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

So die Umfrage wird ja sichtlich auf das hinauslaufen, was ich schon ahnte.... Also ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich nur 2 Kudder in der Umfrage sehe für SH!!!! Ich denke, ich spreche für viele, dass die beiden jedenfalls die besten in SH sind und bleiben werden.... Aber da hat jeder seine Meinung drüber.... Wann läuft die Umfrage ab??? Ich will mich endlich ANMELDEN!!!!


----------



## celler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Kutter Cup - Wie geht's weiter ?*

naja,ich würde sagen die umfrage ist abgelaufen und auch schon abgestimmt ;-)

also,neuen BKT trööt bitte...
wo ist der ausrichter eigentlich???


----------

